# sindrome da alienazione parentale



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

Disturbo che si manifesta quando un genitore pone in essere una serie di comportamenti diretti a demolire l’altrui figura genitoriale ed escluderla da qualsiasi rapporto con il figlio.La questione è assai grave e molto più complessa di come viene frettolosamente spiegata dai media, con una qualifica, per l’appunto quella di alienazione parentale, che non può e non deve essere divulgata, senza gli opportuni chiarimenti.
La ‘diagnosi’ di Alienazione Parentale è molto controversa poiché non inserita in nessun manuale diagnostico, ma non solo, è anche sconsigliata nel suo utilizzo dall’Associazione degli psicologi americani e dall’Asociacion Espanola de Neuropsiquiatria.
Qualche tempo fa, su El Pais, è apparso il seguente articolo: “ Nuovo e severo monito del Governo spagnolo ai giudici, ai pm e agli esperti forensi che continuano ad usare la cosiffatta sindrome di alienazione genitoriale nel corso di perizie e sentenze.
“Perversione del diritto”, “montature”, “insieme di sciocchezze” con conseguenze pericolose per donne e bambini, sono alcune delle raccomandazioni dirette a giudici, pm, avvocati, psicologi, medici e organizzazioni sociali. Ossia a tutti quei professionisti che intervengono quando una coppia è coinvolta in una separazione: nell’89 % dei casi l’uomo secondo un esaustivo rapporto ufficiale elaborato dall’’Osservatorio sulla Violenza Domestica e di Genere, accusa l’altra di manipolare il bambino per fargli nutrire avversione per lui.
Le perizie che classificano i bambini come non credibili sono basate su un’osservazione del soggetto per poco meno di 20 minuti o mezz’ora.Esistono una serie di variabili di notevole importanza: è lo stesso creatore della PAS, Richard Alan Gardner, che scrive “…Se il genitore odiato è stato effettivamente violento ed abusante, allora l’alienazione del bambino è giustificabile ed il concetto di PAS non è applicabile…”.
La prima riflessione riguarda l’impossibilità di coniugare la PAS – ammesso che esista come istituto dotato di attendibilità – con i casi di violenza domestica; esiste un principio di genitorialità che viene violato se il marito maltratta la moglie, madre dei suoi figli. Una buona e sana genitorialità impone il rispetto dell’altro; pertanto chi viola picchiando, umiliando, denigrando e maltrattando l’altro coniuge/genitore non può pretendere la collaborazione dalla moglie/madre, la quale porta con sé e dentro di sé cicatrici spesso irremovibili.
Come si può applicare un principio di parità tra genitori in sede di separazione, quando durante il matrimonio quella stessa parità è stata ignorata, violata e calpestata?
L’art. 30 della Costituzione prevede il diritto – dovere dei genitori di educare, istruire e mantenere i figli, è un diritto dovere che fa capo ad entrambi, in egual misura, ma se il marito esercita violenza sulla moglie viola tale precetto perché viola il rispetto di una stabile e paritaria relazione genitoriale.
Dopo aver ingiuriato, minacciato, aggredito, maltrattato, il marito nelle sedi processuali accusa la moglie di essere un genitore alienante: è un teorema cui non si può e non si deve dare seguito.
Occorre entrare dentro i meccanismi familiari, conoscerne le dinamiche, non si può parlare di interesse del minore come di un’espressione automatica, stereotipata ed apodittica, esso cambia da bambino a bambino, da famiglia a famiglia, da esperienza ad esperienza, e la bravura degli addetti ai lavori sta proprio nel modulare gli istituti sul caso specifico, evitando una cieca e aprioristica applicazione, senza tener conto del vissuto di ciascun bambino.

Molto spesso la condotta violenta viene esercitata alla presenza dei figli minori.
L’abuso di un genitore sull’altro (quasi sempre l’abuso del padre sulla madre) quando si verifica ad un età in cui il minore è ancora in una naturale relazione simbiotica con la madre, corrisponde, psicologicamente, ad una forma di maltrattamento sul bambino stesso, in questi casi si parla di bambini testimoni di violenza, oppure, di violenza assistita. Quanto ciò sia vero è confermato dalla recente sentenza della Cassazione (Sez. 5, Sentenza n. 41142 del 22/10/2010 ), secondo i Giudici di legittimità l’atmosfera che si crea in una situazione in cui si esercitano condotte di maltrattamento in famiglia è tale da condizionare in senso oppressivo e violento anche gli altri membri del nucleo familiare, anche se non sono soggetti passivi diretti dalla violenza. Ciò è d’altronde pienamente in linea con le teorie degli psicologi relazionali che concepiscono la famiglia come un sistema di rapporti interdipendenti e dove l’azione di un membro del sistema condiziona anche tutti gli altri, volontariamente o meno. E’ perciò inverosimile sostenere che un minore possa avere una sindrome di alienazione genitoriale come classicamente descritta, poiché, per quanto è deducibile dagli atti il minore che assiste alle violenze di un genitore sull’altro è anch’esso vittima di violenza emozionale di grado elevato, determinata da una aggressività e violenza sistematica e protratta.
Quindi il suo rifiuto di vedere ed incontrare il genitore non è riconducibile ad una alienazione da parte dell’altro, ma ai comportamenti violenti, a cui il bimbo ha assistito, assunti proprio dal genitore che denuncia l’alienazione.
La PAS è una entità clinica molto contestata, tanto è vero che non è inclusa ne nel DSM-IV TR o nell’ICD-10 i due principali sistemi nosografici in uso in Occidente (la cd. PAS non è codificata ciò pone delle difficoltà ad una determinazione della condizione stessa perché lascia aperti margini di discrezionalità soggettiva nella diagnosi, quindi ad una inattendibilità).
Orbene, il problema fondamentale che necessariamente ci si pone quando si trattano i minori che non vogliono incontrare uno dei due genitori è il trattamento di recupero della genitorialità disfunzionale. In altri termini, questi bambini devono essere forzati a cambiare dimora e/o a frequentare coattamente il genitore alienato con il quale non vogliono stare oppure, in alternativa, devono ricevere un trattamento specifico per riconquistare la figura genitoriale perduta?
A tale proposito è necessario rammentare che il percorso di riavvicinamento di un bambino al genitore “perduto” è iper- complesso in quanto si sovrappongono fattori eterogenei che sono difficilmente analizzabili da decifrare nella loro completezza. Proprio per questa ragione è opportuno iniziare un simile percorso tenendo salde alcune certezze del minore, come ad esempio la collocazione presso il genitore, forse ingiustamente accusato di essere alienante.


----------



## Arianna (13 Ottobre 2012)

Una domanda Minè: puoi scrivere la fonte da cui hai tratto il post?


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

http://www.blitzquotidiano.it/opini...adova-sindrome-alienazione-parentale-1366189/


perché?


----------



## Arianna (13 Ottobre 2012)

perché è un articolo di parte
l'autrice infatti è un avvocato che si occupa anche di un'associazione per la difesa delle donne che subiscono violenze 

nell'articolo si parla di violenza maschile nei confronti della donna
e spesso è così
ma non è sempre così


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2012)

mentre mi documentavo cercando di capire che cosa rischiavo di scatenare in mia figlia, trovai una serie di casi limite.

Uno era proprio su una alienazione parentale. L'uomo aveva cacciato di casa la moglie -soggetto economicamente debole e incapace di difendersi- e aveva passato un tot di anni ad istruire i figli, e la figlia più piccola. Proprio quest'ultima, finì per un anno o giù di lì in un centro-casa famiglia come luogo neutro per riuscire a resettare i sensi di colpa che aveva anche solo a ridere assieme ad una figura femminile.

Ripeto, erano casi limite.

Cmq, quando uno non vuol sentire, non vuole sentire.
Mio padre, nonostante tutto quello che gli ho detto a chiare lettere in questi ultimi anni, nella separazione da mia madre ha cercato di convincere il giudice che lei terrebbe lontani da lui i suoi pargoletti (35 e 45 anni rispettivamente).

E di nuovo, no, non si vuole sentire. Mia figlia quasi ogni giorno mi dice che vorrebbe stare con me e che le manco. Quando è col padre, la chiamo al telefono e lei me lo dice ancora, davanti al padre.
Non so come si sente lui quando ascolta. Forse pensa che sia io ad istruire la bimba...


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

sì è di parte...quella giusta:mrgreen:
scherzi a parte ci sono madri scellerate che si vendicano dei torti dei mariti proprio svilendo la figura del padre e mille altre meschinerie


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6093 ha detto:
			
		

> mentre mi documentavo cercando di capire che cosa rischiavo di scatenare in mia figlia, trovai una serie di casi limite.
> 
> Uno era proprio su una alienazione parentale. L'uomo aveva cacciato di casa la moglie -soggetto economicamente debole e incapace di difendersi- e aveva passato un tot di anni ad istruire i figli, e la figlia più piccola. Proprio quest'ultima, finì per un anno o giù di lì in un centro-casa famiglia come luogo neutro per riuscire a resettare i sensi di colpa che aveva anche solo a ridere assieme ad una figura femminile.
> 
> ...


sono convinta che sia davvero angoscioso questo percorso e mi fa sempre una tale rabbia che non si riesca a capire che si fa del male al bambino....


----------

